# Rischiatutto torna in tv, su Rai 3. Con Fazio. Autunno 2015



## admin (8 Luglio 2015)

Rischiatutto, il celebre quiz televisivo lanciato da Mike Bongiorno negli anni '70 (25 milioni di spettatori fedeli seguaci), ritorna in tv. Su Rai 3. La conduzione verrà affidata a Fabio Fazio. 

Quando inizierà il nuovo Rischiatutto? La data non è ancora stata comunicata. Ma è probabile che inizi nell'autunno 2015.

Qui in basso, al secondo post, un video del rischiatutto originale.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rischiatutto, il celebre quiz televisivo lanciato da Mike Bongiorno negli anni '70 (25 milioni di spettatori fedeli seguaci), ritorna in tv. Su Rai 3. La conduzione verrà affidata a Fabio Fazio.
> 
> Quando inizierà il nuovo Rischiatutto? La data non è ancora stata comunicata. Ma è probabile che inizi nell'autunno 2015.
> 
> Qui in basso, al secondo post, un video del rischiatutto originale.



Mah, Fazio? 
Mi sembra una scelta random. Oppure Rai3 proprio non ha nessun altro.


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rischiatutto, il celebre quiz televisivo lanciato da Mike Bongiorno negli anni '70 (25 milioni di spettatori fedeli seguaci), ritorna in tv. Su Rai 3. La conduzione verrà affidata a Fabio Fazio.
> 
> Quando inizierà il nuovo Rischiatutto? La data non è ancora stata comunicata. Ma è probabile che inizi nell'autunno 2015.
> 
> Qui in basso, al secondo post, un video del rischiatutto originale.



La Rai, a prescindere da questo programma, è proprio Vecchia e non vuole rinnovarsi. E' morta tra la fine degli anni 70 e gli anni 80


----------



## smallball (8 Luglio 2015)

ha ripreso il progetto di Mike Bongiorno per Sky interrotto dalla scomparsa del popolare presentatore italo-americano


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Cosa senza senso.


----------



## beleno (9 Luglio 2015)

Ben spesi i soldi del canone, scemo io che lo pago. Non dico che la rai dovrebbe avere una programmazione come sky, ma almeno potrebbero offrire qualcosa in più. Tra l'altro nei mesi estivi la rai non trasmette proprio niente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> La Rai, a prescindere da questo programma, è proprio Vecchia e non vuole rinnovarsi. E' morta tra la fine degli anni 70 e gli anni 80


La rai almeno sui canali secondari (Rai 5, Rai Storia ecc.) qualcosa di costruttivo la trasmette. Che dobbiamo dire di Mediaset che nel 2015 trasmette ancora il Grande Fratello e Amici. L'unica cosa è che alla Rai rimproveriamo il pagamento del canone, per il resto, nessuno dei canali principali trasmette al 90% programmi o serie tv decenti.


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La rai almeno sui canali secondari (Rai 5, Rai Storia ecc.) qualcosa di costruttivo la trasmette. Che dobbiamo dire di Mediaset che nel 2015 trasmette ancora il Grande Fratello e Amici. L'unica cosa è che alla Rai rimproveriamo il pagamento del canone, per il resto, nessuno dei canali principali trasmette al 90% programmi o serie tv decenti.



Son d'accordo sugli altri canali della rai, ma io parlo principalmente dei primi tre canali (di cui salvo solo qualcosa di Rai 3),
Mediaset è lo stesso, su questo son d'accordissimo, anche se Mediaset rimane un privato. Ma la Rai tiene sotto contrattato ancora tantissime mummie (salatissime) : Frizzi, Carlucci, Magalli (che mi sta simpatico...ma basta però  ), Timperi, Venier, Clerici ecc ecc. Soliti programmi, solite boiate. 

Per non parlare delle fiction che ammazzano il teatro e il cinema (quello vero), ma questo è un altro discorso...


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Luglio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo sugli altri canali della rai, ma io parlo principalmente dei primi tre canali (di cui salvo solo qualcosa di Rai 3),
> Mediaset è lo stesso, su questo son d'accordissimo, anche se Mediaset rimane un privato. Ma la Rai tiene sotto contrattato ancora tantissime mummie (salatissime) : Frizzi, Carlucci, Magalli (che mi sta simpatico...ma basta però  ), Timperi, *Venier*, Clerici ecc ecc. Soliti programmi, solite boiate.
> 
> Per non parlare delle fiction che ammazzano il teatro e il cinema (quello vero), ma questo è un altro discorso...


La Venier sta alla Mediaset da qualche mese


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La Venier sta alla Mediaset da qualche mese



Non lo sapevo. Ma in Rai ha messo le radici per tanti anni..


----------

